# 10" vs 12" Skid Steer Tires



## POM Ticks (May 21, 2006)

I am new to the skid steer world and when I bought my 2005 New Holland LS 170 it came with the wolf paws for snow. Now coming to spring I need rims and tires and am trying to figure out which size would be a better match. We are a landscape construction company so will be in some sloppy areas in the spring. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think 10x16.5 came on that machine stock


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

POM Ticks;1619198 said:


> I am new to the skid steer world and when I bought my 2005 New Holland LS 170 it came with the wolf paws for snow. Now coming to spring I need rims and tires and am trying to figure out which size would be a better match. We are a landscape construction company so will be in some sloppy areas in the spring. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


Ive got some 12x16.5 with rims that Id let go pretty cheap if they'd work for you... i believe they'd fit a new holland but you'd have to check the offset to be sure.. i also have another set of 12 x 16.5 with usable thread that I was saving incase i needed an extra one... id be willing to let those go cheap as well


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

How do you like you 170 in the winter with moving snow. And what do you have on it


----------



## POM Ticks (May 21, 2006)

We run the Wolf Paws on the skid for the winter. It was actually ordered with them and the prior owner got into some things he shouldn't have and just never looked for the work and so it sat. They work very well...cut through the snow, excellent traction, and your not burning up your other tires during the winter. I have a buddy with them on a s300 with a 10' push box and he will never go back to a regular tire during the winter. This winter the skid was used to a condo doing all the driveways. Here in Maine it seems everyone wants the condos snowblowed instead of using a blade on the drives and cutting the edge of the road so that will be an investment for next year. Only downfall of the 170 is that it is not a 2 speed but for the price we paid on this skid you couldn't say no.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I recommend that you find out what came on it from the MFR. Save the Wolfpaws for winter and put the OEM size tires and rims on it.


----------

